# Emergency wood.



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

Good morning chaps. 
I'm planning on doing a smoke up this Sunday for my wife's birthday BBQ and the guy who normally supplies my fruit wood has blown me out. 
Do you know if using the "kiln dried" fire wood you can purchase in most garden centres is ok to smoke meat with?
Thanks chaps 
Bob.


----------



## some bloke (Apr 28, 2016)

I wouldn't use it. Most big supermarkets or garden centres have bags of smoking chips in the bbq section this time of year.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks buddy. I did consider smoking chips but I've got about 18 hours of smoking to do so will probably need a metric ton of them haha.


----------



## wade (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Bob

You would not want to cook entirely on the chips but you use them on top of a neutral heat source.

Have you tried Smokewood - http://www.smokewoodshack.com/  as he may be able to supply some in time for Sunday

At such short notice though I would order some Heat Beads briquettes from somewhere like Wow  BBQ http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/products/aussie-heat-beads-4kg--1009.html  and place chips on the top for the flavour. You can get some good flavoured chips even from somewhere like B&Q or Wow - and Wow do a next day delivery.

In a Weber 22" a 1.5Kg load of Heat Beads will give you up to 8 hours of smoking time. You can see them being used here as I was comparing them with a new type of coconut briquette http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes

I usually use good quality briquettes as a heat base in the smokers even if I am using wood for flavour. It is more consistent during the smoke and needs less attention than when cooking with wood alone.

Wade


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Wade as always the font of all things Q. 
I'm going to have a wonder around B&Q this afternoon so will take a ganders. 
I've managed to secure a load of mixed hard wood logs from my brother the tree surgeon (which comes in handy) 
It's not fruit but it will do in a pinch. 
What briquettes would you recommend as a heat source?

Many thanks
Bob.


----------



## wade (Apr 28, 2016)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> Thanks Wade as always the font of all things Q.
> I'm going to have a wonder around B&Q this afternoon so will take a ganders.
> I've managed to secure a load of mixed hard wood logs from my brother the tree surgeon (which comes in handy)
> It's not fruit but it will do in a pinch.
> ...


Any of the good quality briquettes are OK - which unfortunately rules out most of the DIY and supermarket brands. The ones I would  recommend are the Heat Beads, Weber Premium Briquettes or a restaurant grade briquette like BigK. You need a briquette that will burn cleanly without giving off the nasty odours that you get from the cheap ones. It looks like you may be sorted though with the apple wood


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Wade I will get looking for BigK now. 
I've got quite a large brisket to smoke. Any tips old buddy?













image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Apr 28, 2016


----------



## smokewood (Apr 28, 2016)

I wouldn't touch the firewood that you mentioned as it has a mixture of different woods in there, some of them could be poisonous.  The wood that you get from your brother, when was it felled?  If it is classed as "green wood" (your brother will know what I mean) it could generate to much smoke which can be overpowering, however some people prefer to use green wood.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks buddy. 
The wood I'm getting is not green mate. It was felled a few weeks back. I believe it's mainly oak and chestnut I'm getting so shouldn't be to bad. Fingers crossed.


----------



## smokewood (Apr 28, 2016)

Unfortunately that is still classed as green, It will need to be drying for at least 3 months in a warm environment possibly 6 months in this weather.  Depending on the size of the logs it can take well over a year. I hope it is sweet chestnut, as horse chestnut contains toxins.  Sweet chestnut really needs to be seasoned really well also.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 28, 2016)

I've just checked and it was felled over a year ago and has been stored in a holding shed.


----------



## smokewood (Apr 30, 2016)

You shouldn't have a problem with it then, enjoy


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2016)

Hello Bob.  I am late to this party.  FOR NEXT TIME you get caught out: BigK is usually just dust and some cra*** briquettes.  These BBQ snobs will stir you in all directions ( sorry guys but it is true).  ( I won't be popular now.  Not that I ever was.)  Go to the local petrol station and buy the logs for the fireplace.   It's all quality hardwood (well; 99.9% of the time).  They do not add "lumber" and they do not add things like evergreens.  I have used petrol station logs for fuel more times than I can count.  SURE!  If you have a choice maybe you want certain wood but in a case of dire need those bags are GREAT!!  I have NEVER had bad smoked meat using petrol station logs.  IF anyone has doubts I'll gladly smoke some meat for them to try using petrol station logs as fuel.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 1, 2016)

Like anything it is horses for courses.  If you want to smoke a Pork Shoulder on Oak you are not going to get that from a petrol station forecourt.  The logs that you buy from the station will be a mixture of different woods which will include Oak, Beech, Lime, Sycamore, along other hardwoods which is classed as mixed hardwoods. The moisture content of these woods should be OK if they are from a reputable dealer, however unless you know one wood from another you will be taking pot luck on what you will be smoking your food on.  Personally I prefer to know where my wood has come from, and know it is from a reputable dealer than any old wood from wherever.

As long as you are happy with the logs that you get from your mate I would stick with it.  I have never classed myself as a BBQ snob, but I also don't believe on using crap products that are a false economy, but I also understand some people want the cheapest products possible regardless of their quality, like I say Horses for Courses.

I don't understand your reference to BBQ snobs, where you openly advertise using Pecan & Mesquite chips.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 2, 2016)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> Good morning chaps.
> I'm planning on doing a smoke up this Sunday for my wife's birthday BBQ and the guy who normally supplies my fruit wood has blown me out.
> Do you know if using the "kiln dried" fire wood you can purchase in most garden centres is ok to smoke meat with?
> Thanks chaps
> Bob.


Well there is the original question.  Bob was in dire straits.  IF he could have got the wood he wanted; he would have used that.  He could NOT get the wood he wanted ; so what are my options?  He has a party to cater for and he has ZERO wood.  ANSWER THE QUESTION that was asked which was can I get by with another wood source?  It was not should I smoke this meat with this wood?  The question was not if I(me) recommend using mesquite and or pecan wood.  The question was not is this the BEST quality wood I can use to smoke this meat.  The question is how do I smoke this meat with no wood (as a heat source) and what are my options because I have these folks coming over for my wife's birthday.  This is seat of your pants stuff.  Turning out quality smoked food from not the best start.

THAT and some of the responses is what I mean about BBQ snobs.  What I would ask is IF I put you in the middle of a forest with a piece of venison, 2 matches and some petrol (nothing else).  Could you cook that venison AND have it turn out tasting GREAT!  IF your answer is NO; you have some skills to learn.

That mixed log bag is not ideal but it will turn out good tasting Que.  You will not get the flavour you were looking for but folks will be more than pleased with the results.  It will be FAR superior to BigK briquettes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 3, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> FOR NEXT TIME you get caught out: BigK is usually just dust and some cra*** briquettes.


Danny - have you ever actually tried the BigK Restaurant grade charcoal and briquettes? It is actually very good

http://www.bigk.co.uk/Catalog-Charcoal-Restaurants_138.aspx













Capture BigK.JPG



__ wade
__ May 3, 2016






I think maybe you have only tried the cheap ones that are sold by the supermarkets. 













Capture BigK2.JPG



__ wade
__ May 3, 2016


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 3, 2016)

Morning y'all
Thankyou all for your advice and I apologise for causing a heated debate between the old guard. 
(Although it was quite intellectually stimulating)
The food turned out pretty dam fine if I do say so myself. 
I ended up using a mix of BigK briquettes, BigK lump wood, applewood chips and some Birch wood. 
Thanks again y'all. 
Bob.


----------



## wade (May 3, 2016)




----------



## kc5tpy (May 3, 2016)

Hi Wade.  I have heard about the restaurant quality but have never tried it.  The picture looks good.  That BigK you buy at B&Q is REALLY CR**.  The restaurant quality looks worth a try.  At least once.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 3, 2016)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> Morning y'all
> Thankyou all for your advice and I apologise for causing a heated debate between the old guard.
> Bob.



Like an old married couple [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (May 3, 2016)

Hey Steve - less of the "old"


----------



## smokin monkey (May 4, 2016)

It was Bob who first mentioned OLD!


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 4, 2016)

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (May 4, 2016)

Hello.  I think the phrase Bob meant to use was "seasoned, EXTREMELY experienced  pit masters".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 4, 2016)

That Bob sure needs educating! [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (May 4, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> THAT and some of the responses is what I mean about BBQ snobs.  What I would ask is IF I put you in the middle of a forest with a piece of venison, 2 matches and some petrol (nothing else).  Could you cook that venison AND have it turn out tasting GREAT!  IF your answer is NO; you have some skills to learn.


​Me or Bob in the middle of a forest?  We are both ex Army so it wouldn't be a problem for us.  In fact we could even catch the venison (deer) also,  have a s**t hot meal and build a warm and comfortable place to eat it in.  You could keep the petrol and the matches if you want we wouldn't need them.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 4, 2016)

Sorry James, had to laugh [emoji]128514[/emoji] end of the first line, have a s**t! Thought that was a statement!!!! [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (May 4, 2016)

It could be, there would be plenty of time for one of those also.  Should read " have a s**t. and a hot meal .................


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 5, 2016)

Think of me as john Rambo just more handsome and a much better cook.


----------



## smokewood (May 5, 2016)

I also hope with more grey matter !


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 5, 2016)

I would hope so bud. Well I at least have enough intelligence to seek help from you guys haha.


----------

